# Used Proto 2000 Series RS27



## tsteponik (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all. New to the forum. Been modeling for a couple years now as an adult (did so as a kid too). I recently purchased a HO scale RS27 Proto 2000 Series loco off Ebay. Looks like new. Has factory installed DCC and sound. From everything I have read, this loco should run in DC mode as well, without modification. When I try to use it, only the sound works. It does not move at all. When I put full throttle to it, the horn starts blowing in short loud tones. I assume that is a warning sound to turn the throttle down. I am using a MRC Trainpower 6200 power pack. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you,
Tom

P.S. I also have a Bachmann DCC Sound Value loco that works with no issues.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

It's possible that the original owning has turned off the ability for the engine to function on DC. This is a setting within CV29. You are going to have to find someone with a DCC system who can reprogram CV29 to re-enable its DC functionality.

Mark.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Those short blasts are the locos way of telling you to get a DCC system!


----------



## tsteponik (Mar 4, 2015)

I was thinking I needed to find someone with a DCC layout, thank you for the confirmation.


----------

